# Great Land Controller Error Codes



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

Woops...forgot to post this as a new thread...lol

Here we go:

*ERROR CODES*

E01 i E-01 OVER VOLTAGE
*E02 i E-02 IGBT ERROR*
E03 i E-03 MOTOR OVERCURRENT
EO i E-04 HIGH PEDAL PROTECTION
E05i E-05 CONTROLLER OVERHEATING
E06i E-06 UNDERV OLTAGE
E07l E-07 OVERSPEED​E08 i E-08 OVERLOAD

So, now that I know its an IGBT error, what should I do? Anything?


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

All depends on whether you are handy with a soldering iron or not. :-D

That sounds like one of two things:
1) one of the IGBTs has fried, 
2) one of the connections to an IGBT has come loose.

Open up the controller to confirm that 2 is not the case. If the connections are solid, then it is time to find a new IGBT and replace the old one.

Naturally, I leave out many steps, but that's how I'd approach it.

Good luck!
Peter



rkarl89203 said:


> Woops...forgot to post this as a new thread...lol
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi. I'm getting an E1 error code on my Greatlands 144 volt controller. I was driving at about 50 mph pulling maybe 150 amps when the motor cut out and I got the E1 fault. I turned off the key then turned it back on and the code was cleared. I drove for about 1/2 mile and it happened again. Now the contactor engages initially but disengages after 5-10 seconds. Has anyone had a similar issue? Any suggestions?

Thanks, Mark
Green Vehicles Moose


----------

